

How To Get Listed On Google - Just Blog It - spicywebdesign
http://www.spicywebdesign.com/how-to-get-listed-on-google-just-blog-it/
Want to get your blog or website listed on Google?  This tutorial will discuss a giant step toward getting your blog or website listed on Google.
======
ddemchuk
Where is the substance of this article? We all know there are certain on page
SEO factors but all this article really talks about is getting your site ready
to be indexed, when most people care about getting ranked...

You need to do keyword research and link building to get ranked.

"Spicy Web Design shows up on the first page in Google when you Google the
words Spicy Web Design." Spicy Web Design gets searched about 16 times a month
according to Google, and they rank number 4 behind the site
"spicywebdesigners.com". Weak.

